# 1/2lb teacup chihuahua HELP!



## jryanbass (Dec 26, 2009)

We just bought my MIL a 6 week old teacup chihuahua. Her breeder was feeding her Royal Canin, Little Cesar wet food and a mixture of human baby rice cereal plus water. I want to get her off all this and on to a good food. HELP! She is so tiny she can't chew kibble any bigger than the Royal Canin. Is there a good quality food out there she can eat? MIL has also been mixing boiled dark meat chicken with her food.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

jryanbass said:


> We just bought my MIL a 6 week old teacup chihuahua.


6 weeks is too young for a puppy to be taken from his mother. Not necessarily for phyiscal reasons but for mental and behavioral reasons.



> Her breeder was feeding her Royal Canin, Little Cesar wet food and a mixture of human baby rice cereal plus water. I want to get her off all this and on to a good food.


Get rid of the human baby rice cereal. The dog is a carnivore and has no need for plant material.



> HELP! She is so tiny she can't chew kibble any bigger than the Royal Canin. Is there a good quality food out there she can eat?


Sorry, I don't feed my dogs or cats kibble so I can't help you there. I don't know anything about kibble sizes.



> MIL has also been mixing boiled dark meat chicken with her food.


Boiled dark meat chicken is good. Raw dark meat chicken would be even better.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea I'd recommend putting this puppy onto a raw diet, it will be smaller, easier to eat and digest, and she'll have total control over what the puppy is eating. 

That being said, this is the kibble section, so I'd recommend that she just stick with a good quality wet food for a while until this tiny little puppy can actually eat kibble that isn't garbage.


----------



## jryanbass (Dec 26, 2009)

Can you recommend a good wet food for a dog this small? Everything I have ever heard is that a wet food only diet is bad for puppies kidneys. but apparently everything I EVER heard about feeding a dog is wrong!:frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with an all wet food diet. There is a misconception that it is bad for their teeth, but its bogus. 
It is more expensive than kibble, but for a dog that tiny, it wouldn't be too bad. Here's some good canned foods that I have used in the past.

Wellness (also makes a small breed dry formula with small kibble pieces)
Innova
California Natural
Canidae
Evo
Eagle Pack Holistic Select
Merrick (great cans!)


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

I have big dogs, so maybe I am not the best source of information, but you might check out a sample of Fromm dog food. I bought a bag once, and the kibble pieces were really small.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

How's that puppy doing?


----------

